# How many cubes do you own



## 3x3 (May 30, 2011)

Honestly I own 32


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 30, 2011)

If i'm counting correctly I believe I own exactly 36.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 30, 2011)

-28


----------



## izovire (May 30, 2011)

I personally own 9 cubes... if you're referring to only cubes with six sides and six axis.


----------



## 3x3 (May 30, 2011)

No i mean all your puzzles


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 30, 2011)

but you specified a cube.....


----------



## 3x3 (May 30, 2011)

Lmao im sorry i meant to say puzzles not cubes..


----------



## cubeslayer (May 30, 2011)

Presently, I only own a lan lan 4x4 . Though I have gone through four 3x3 cubes and a lan lan 2x2 , none of which I possess any longer ( and for good reason too).


----------



## Keban (May 30, 2011)

I'm a collector, last time i counted i had like 45.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 30, 2011)

20


----------



## masteranders1 (May 30, 2011)

13. If you count my 1x1 then 14.


----------



## MrMoney (May 30, 2011)

Roundabout 80 i would guess.

I have around 40-50 3x3x3´s and lots of 2x2x2-5x5x5 pluss about 4magic and 4 mastermagic.

Yes, they do take up a lot of space, and yes, people are shocked when they see my puzzles ^^


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (May 30, 2011)

I OWN a 3x3 AND a 2x2 now.
Am I a 'cuber' yet??


----------



## Jungleterrain (May 30, 2011)

i see most people have 20+ puzzles. Definitely starting a cube/puzzle store will be profitable(I'm not going to start one, just saying).


----------



## Cubenovice (May 30, 2011)

Mod, please close this thread, a similar thread already exists since 2007 *and is still active*:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-Collection...-Post-here&highlight=collection

PS:
can you close 3x3's account too? This is getting annoying...


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 30, 2011)

Over 100.


----------



## cs071020 (May 30, 2011)

10 only,two 3x3,two 4x3,one 5x5,SQ1,Megaminx,Pyraminx,2x2,Is magic include?


----------



## Lochran (May 30, 2011)

Hi i own 43 twisty puzzles and i have been cubing for 5 - 6months i will post what puzzles i have


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (May 30, 2011)

I own one 3x3 Dayan Guhong Stickerless =P.


----------



## reyrey (May 30, 2011)

I believe I have 9 at the moment.

(Not enough at all)


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 30, 2011)

over 60 i think, never really count them


----------



## pady (May 30, 2011)

14 i think.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 30, 2011)

Already a better thread on this 
Well regardless I own 84-86 and am getting 3 on wen.


----------



## speedcuber100 (May 30, 2011)

2 3x3x3's (rubiks store-brought, and a dollar store one.) I happen to have a rubiks slide


----------



## 5BLD (May 30, 2011)

Seven...
3x3x3 storebought (main)
Broken eastsheen 4x4x4
Broken eastsheen 2x2x2
Square-1
Eastsheen 5x5x5
3x3x3 storebought (my friend just gave it to me- im gonna mod it)
Mirror blocks


----------



## JyH (May 30, 2011)

Okay, I'll be the first one to say it:
I have over 9000.


----------



## Hershey (May 30, 2011)

JyH said:


> I have over 9000.


 
What 9000? There's no way that can be right...


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 1, 2011)

For cubes (2x2,3x3,4x4,5x5, 6x6, 7x7), I own 11 (soon to be 14). For all puzzles, I own 18. Plus a QJ timer.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 2, 2011)

Erm, 1 as of 1st Jan..

.. 56 now. Perhaps some indication of of the look of my wife's face when another new parcel arrives at our door!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 2, 2011)

47 puzzles


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I have more then 36 where as more than 40% of it is below average


----------



## cubeflip (Jun 3, 2011)

67


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 3, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> 67


How many 3x3s do you have?


----------



## cubeflip (Jun 3, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> How many 3x3s do you have?


 
15ish


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 3, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> 15ish


OMG me too lol


----------



## emolover (Jun 3, 2011)

I dont know, at least 40+.


----------



## MalusDB (Jun 3, 2011)

i haz 1 :3


----------



## caseyd (Jun 3, 2011)

im a collector and I love modding, so I have around 20 general cubes 21 when I get my v6 back from memypi


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 5, 2011)

Ugh, this is a lousy collection for a half a year in cubing

Stickerless Dayan Guhong (made into a ultimate)

Dayan + mf8 4x4

mysterious 5x5 

mf8 square-1

home made 1x1


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jun 5, 2011)

i'm probably missing a few but i think i have 14


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 10, 2019)

I think I have too many, I am currently at 70


----------



## Mia (Feb 14, 2019)

I own 17 or so cubes but I'm thinking of selling or trading a few of my cubes. I don't really like having useless stuff in my house, and since my cubes are in perfect condition I think someone else might be happier than me to have them in his collection.


----------

